# Where To Stay On Tx Gulf Coast



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

DW and I are thinking to snow bird in Texas this year. We are looking at Corpus Christi ( Rockport exactly ) and wondered if any one had a recommendation.









I searched and found Woody Acres and it may be our destination. Guess I'll just wait for an answer and go from there.









Thanks for reading and happy camping and drive safe.


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't know too much about the Rockport area, but if you want to go a little further south, Port Aransas has some nice parks.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Leedek said:


> DW and I are thinking to snow bird in Texas this year. We are looking at Corpus Christi ( Rockport exactly ) and wondered if any one had a recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stick to the Rockport area... lots of big trees to protect you from the sun. The beach in Rockport is one of the better in the area.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

We stayed at the state park on Mustang Island. Not a lot in the way of amenities...OK...none, but we enjoyed the beach and it was very close to town. Folks running the park were nice.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

Leedek said:


> DW and I are thinking to snow bird in Texas this year. We are looking at Corpus Christi ( Rockport exactly ) and wondered if any one had a recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Leedek, DW and I plan to be in southern Texas in late March. If you don't go public about your campsite, shoot me an email and let me know where you stayed and what you thought about the C.G. Plan to be there 1-2 weeks after a brief stop in Killeen.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

hoodscoop said:


> Hey Leedek, DW and I plan to be in southern Texas in late March. If you don't go public about your campsite, shoot me an email and let me know where you stayed and what you thought about the C.G. Plan to be there 1-2 weeks after a brief stop in Killeen.


I made my reservations and will post once I've been there a while. Maybe we'll see some







and get to eat some fresh fish.







When Texas secedes from the union at least I'll know a place to get my visa stamped.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Ahhhh ... sunny skies, temperatures in the 70s with 80 happening occasionally,







The evenings here are perfect with overnight temps around 60. We are at Woody Acres RV Resort in Rockport-Fulton, TX. It is a 55+ resort so all ya'll with youngins' .... sorry.









The Texas Gulf has a lot to see. Our plan is a trip to Corpus Christi ( 33 miles ) to visit the USS Lexington and shop, well the DW will shop and I'll be there too. The people here at Woody Acres are a friendly group. There are daily activities set up if you want to participate. The pool is heated and has two hot tubs. I am one for exercise rooms but the equipment here is very basic. I guess +55ers don't use Nautilus equipment that much.

We are still looking for a good seafood place. We tried Charlotte Plummer Seafare Restaurant today. It was recommended highly. It was disappointing but we are not discouraged. We will find good seafood or buy our own fresh and grill it at the TT.

There are numerous RV parks in the area. We even found Hidden Oaks RV park out near Goose Island State Park. We cruised it and the photos on line are exactly what you see. It is remote and rustic, but seemed quiet and clean.

Well that's a report from the Texas Gulf. At the very least.... it is NOT snowing and none is in the forecast.

Be safe and happy camping.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

I use to like you ............... until you gave that weather report


----------

